

Show HN: As my first Haskell project, I'm implementing Go - r-u-serious
https://github.com/tsujigiri/gosh

======
louthy
FYI: Go the game, not Go the language.

~~~
codygman
Oh, I was about to say... Make sure you only expose a portion of Haskell's
concurrency primitives ;)

